# JAVOedge Fleur Flip Case- Red, Review



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I received my JAVOedge Fleur Flip Case last week and decided to wait a bit before posting about it. I wanted to use it a few times first.









(the yellow flower in the picture is courtesy of my daughter, who was flower picking while I was taking pics and thought it needed a yellow flower in the pic  )

It is fabric, and there isn't a coating on the fabric to help with liquid repellent or anything like that. It is soft to the touch, softer than Canvas though that is what it reminds me of just a little bit. I am considering scotch guarding it. The leather strip at the bottom is lovely and I like the new Javoegde branding on it. Classy looking. The strip of leather is smaller than I thought it would be, only coming up about an inch to an inch and a half from the bottom (probably closer to the inch). I thought it be more like 2 inches. The red of the vine isn't RED but more of a burnt red, blood red. Deep dark color, and I think lovely. The contrasting color is cream. The leather is chocolate brown, the same brown that is on the inside of the Snakeskin case.










The holster on the inside is wonderful, just like the other two javoedge's I've had. It holds the kindle snuggly and there is no slip or give at all. I tested it thouroghly with the shake test and the kindle didnt move at all. Again, the inside is chocolate brown and lovely. I haven't charged the kindle yet, so I do not know if there is any issue with that.. but I doubt it. There has been no issue getting to the on/off button or volume control. The holster has helped with my accidental page turns too, so a nice added bonus! LOL Now my hands rest on the holster and not the buttons!










The kickstand is wonderful as ever. It snaps firmly into place when not in use, and holds the kindle perfectly when in use. I like how the speaker holes look, they almost disappear with the fabric print. Totally love that!

The big question, do I love it as much as my Snakeskin by Javo-egde? No. I actually miss the leather. I liked how firm the leather was, and the fabric, even though beautiful and functional, just doesn't feel as grand in my hand. I wish there was a coating on it, like was mentioned on some of their other cases in their thread.. but I can do with out. The fabric actually sits nicely in my hands while reading. I have to hold it between fingers, separating them out so that none are close together (one over the left page buttons, one between the case front and back, and one on the inside of the front flap. this is due to my hand issues and not because of the case), and the fabric doesn't "bother" the ones that are between the two case sides. With the leather, those fingers (specially in the heat of summer) would get sweaty. So far, none of that. So that is a plus for the fabric case. Also there is more give in the top flap. It doesnt immediatly ride where it should, but I think that is again the difference in the fabric vrs leather.

All in all, I like it. Still want a snakeskin, LOL.. But I like this case. It wouldn't surprise me if I find I love it in the future.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You did a good job with your review, thanks for sharing.  It's a very pretty cover.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome photos ValerieGail!
Would you mind if I could share/post your pics (and link back to your review) on our Fan Photos posting for our JAVOedge Blog?
I'll repost to our official thread so people can track it down there too. Thank you for sharing these on Kindleboards! The flower next to the case was a nice touch!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Sure, you can share it on the blog. 

I had finished taking pics when my daughter brought me the flower and said it needed it. So I took the pic to humor her and it ended up being the best pic! She was excited to see it up online, she's only 5 so to her it's super cool.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I just wanted to say that I'm 99.5% decided on this in the "rubberized" version for DD. Thank you again for pointing me in the direction!!!

Yours is very pretty, but i don't think my tomboy will go for it. I keep trying to decide if she would like the blueish one (because I'm too lazy to go look up the name). But then i think, the grippy rubbery one sounds safer! LOL!!

Hopefully i can order next weekend....


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you ValeriGail!

You're on our JAVOedge Fan Photo section of our blog!  Thanks again for taking such lovely pics. 
http://www.javoedgeblog.com/2011/03/28/fan-photos-spring-flowers-with-the-javoedge-fleur-flip-case-for-kindle/


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice, I like it a lot! Is the screen covered with clear plastic?


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> Very nice, I like it a lot! Is the screen covered with clear plastic?


No, there is nothing covering the screen. 



> I just wanted to say that I'm 99.5% decided on this in the "rubberized" version for DD. Thank you again for pointing me in the direction!!!
> 
> Yours is very pretty, but i don't think my tomboy will go for it. I keep trying to decide if she would like the blueish one (because I'm too lazy to go look up the name). But then i think, the grippy rubbery one sounds safer! LOL!!
> 
> Hopefully i can order next weekend....


Tracey, 
I'm glad I was able to help you decide! The "rubberized" one was my second choice. I was going to purchase it and then they released this case. And I went for the pretty this time, LOL. The one you are talking about is the closest thing they have to the snake skin case I so love, and that is why I was going to get it. But, like I said, the pretty won out for me this time. I'm liking my case more and more each day. I don't think you could go wrong with any of the javoedge cases. They are all wonderful.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the pictures...except for the one with the scary screensaver of Emily Dickinson. ~shudder~ (gonna have nightmares now) The cover looks good in that one, but that screensaver....oy vey! 

The vine part, is it velvety feeling, or is it screenprinted?


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

It is screen printed.  I wish it was velvety feeling, that would be cool.  But nope, it feels just like the rest of the material.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

darn. I was hoping it would be velvety feeling.  Oh well, I still like the look. Might still get one to add to the collection of JAVOedge covers.


----------

